# Puppy Class



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sounds like a good class! It does make you realise why so many people have problems with their dogs, when they get a puppy with such false expectations of their exercise needs though. I got my toys partly because I knew I could meet their need for a minimum of 45 - 75 minutes off leash walking a day ... I know people with collies and sporting dogs who reckon to average at least 2 or 3 hours, every day, regardless of weather.


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

Sounds like it is going to be fun! 

And what a great start by the trainer, getting people to start thinking about how much exercise they can/will give the dog. It does still amaze me when I run into people with active breeds (BC, Cocker, etc.) who take the dog for a walk ONCE A WEEK and wonder why it is mildly insane and difficult to live with.

I've seen lots of books/articles in which people struggle to quantify the answer to that eternal question ... "how much exercise does my dog need?". There just isn't a good answer, aside from "enough to stop bouncing off the walls". I feel sorry for the dog owned by the "15 minutes four times a week" owner :frown:.


----------



## WestCoastSpoo (May 11, 2011)

I REALLY understand the importance of exercise! My 3 (human) boys are exactly the same as the dogs we've had in that respect - without a chance to get the daily zoomies out at the park they are pretty hard to deal with! If left to their own devices they will start running laps around my kitchen island (which, by the way, is the exact same track the dogs use) LOL 

I'm always surprised when people are complaining that their dogs won't just sit quietly at their feet in the evening and then say they haven't been on a walk for DAYS! WHAT?! Even I get grouchy and antsy if I haven't been out on a long walk/run everyday


----------



## Tulip (Jun 19, 2011)

Um, I'm just curious; I know that with big dogs when they're growing, they shouldn't have more than five minutes for each month more than three times a day as they could severely disfigure themselves by over-doing it. A friend with Labs took them for hikes when they were just five months old, and both had to have knee and elbow operations by the age of one. I'm not saying it's the same thing, but I would be more prone to avoid stairs and take it down to three half hour walks a day until ten months old, with intense mental exercise (fifteen minutes of mental is equivalent to an hour physical). That's honestly just my opinion, I would hate for you to go through joint problems later in life for over-doing it as a pup. I don't even let my Mini Schnauz pups climb stairs or do intense exercise until they're ten months old, and no agility until 14 months.

I'm sorry if that came across a bit strong! But I do COMPLETELY understand the need for exercise though, especially for pups. I know that up until about two years old, Freddy my Mini Schnauz wouldn't behave had he not had his walk! Be it chewing stuff up or not settling. They're much more easier to live with when exercised, and I must admit I really love walking my dogs. The stimulation they get, the socialising for me with other dog owners, and when you've had a rough day and need to let off steam, just taking them to the park and watching them run about off-lead is the best stress-relief!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Oh, I agree. You can overdo it with a puppy. She was talking about an adult dog. She also asked everyone when they thought their dogs were mature and then she told them the correct answer. She told us that standard poodles are not considered fully mature in body and brain until 3 years old. 

I liked her a lot. She talked about the appropriate training collar for the different breeds. She said her large German Shephard required a choke chain, but her Sheltie just looked at the choke chain and fainted. She is funny (like saying 8 days a week of exercise).

I take my dogs on walks and if I can't get out that day, I play fetch for a while in the backyard. I also take them to the dog park for exercise off leash. I wish we could let them off leash in other places. I also hike in out foothills with them, but I have only introduced 5 months old Bonnie to the foothills because I didn't want to overdo it with her. I know a dog that was agility trained starting at 6 months and ended up with a hip replacement at 2 years old. I think she overtrained the dog when young.


----------



## Tulip (Jun 19, 2011)

OH! Oh I see now! I thought she meant for a five month old puppy! I'm so sorry, lol!

She sounds like a good trainer, I think the best trainers accept that not every dog needs one method and work with that.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I'm really looking forward to Saturday puppy class. Bonnie needs it now! She is 5 and a half months old. I have spent a lot of time socializing her, exposing her to different things and walking her. She started off cautious and is now bold. I am very happy that she is bold and walks with her tail up most of the time. She has been alerting us to the mailman for the last week, which we appreciate. She is getting stronger and starting to pull me around, although I don't let her. Tonight was such a pretty evening we went down to our downtown area for frozen yoghurt and took the dogs. 

Bonnie was not happy sitting around while we talked. She wanted to go-go-go. She twisted herself around the table endless number of times while we sat outside. We walked her a few blocks and she spent the whole time searching for dried up gum to scrape off the sidewalk, yuck. A little toddler ran by, startling her and she BARKED at him!? oy. I was very upset and corrected her. She looked sheepish, but I really need to train her now. She is digging a hole in the backyard. I have set up a place in the yard where it is okay for her to dig and need to train her to only dig in her spot. 

No more puppy babying for her!


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I would be careful of gum - xylitol in sugar free gum can be very dangerous.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

She never actually got to scrape it up, she just tried.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Bonnie had her first puppy class today. She did terrific! She learned all the little tasks within a couple of tries when most of the other dogs were struggling.  I was very proud of her and the instructor said, "Poodles are very smart and Bonnie shows it." Then she asked to use her as a demo for some of the things. Isn't that nice? The other dogs were cute, too, but when she had us all go up and down once individually all the other people went 'oooo' when Bonnies pranced along. I think most people haven't seen a standard poodle prance before. It was fun. Do you guys have people comment on your spoos prancing, too? They are all so cute. 

We have homework. I am to take her to two new places she has never been before this next week plus do a bunch of exercises.


----------



## Feathersprings (Jul 15, 2010)

When Hoolie was in his training the trainer referred to him as a Fancy Lad LOL! He was so prancy and happy


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

Last week I worked extra (I work 12 hour shifts). I was stressing out because I only did her homework and training for a half an hour one day - last Monday- (bad Mom, bad Mom). Tomorrow is puppy class and I didn't want to be embarrassed because I hadn't worked with her enough! I took her out tonight after dinner. We walked and worked about 5 blocks or so. We are to do a sit/stay and down/stay for up to two minutes, then a come and sit in front of us, then have them go from sitting in front to the left side and heeling. 

I'll be darned if she didn't do everything just about perfectly! I couldn't believe she remembered my training from four days ago and even improved on it. Aren't poodles the best. Phew. They learn so fast and retain their training! I don't anticipate being embarrassed tomorrow morning. She even stayed sitting still far away from me when another dog passed by on the other side of the street. Such a good puppy.


----------

